# Taco meat!



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2014)

Was craving some Mexican.  This is by no means authentic, but it turned out really good, so I figured I better post the recipe before I forget how I made it.  All measurements are approximate.

1 lb ground beef (I used chuck)
1/4 cup or more McCormick's Taco seasoning
1 c water
1 T ground cayenne pepper (optional)
1/2 c chopped green pepper
1 pkt Sauzon (optional)
2 T tomato paste (I used the stuff in a tube)
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained (can used any beans)
1 T epazote (optional)
1/2 cup fresh or frozen corn kernals

Brown burger, add chopped peppers, drain.  Add taco seasoning (I was going to make my own, then I rediscovered the McCormick's in the fridge!) and water.  Dump in beans, smush a bit, then add additional cayenne if you want more heat.  Add whatever is left, cook on medium low until it's the texture you want.  Might need a bit more water.

We've been eating it out of the pan, but the plan was to serve with Tostitos, sliced green onions, chopped tomatoes, sour cream, shredded cheddar and salsa.  Black olives would be good too.  We're out of lettuce, but it would make a nice taco salad.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2014)

What is "Sauzon "?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2014)

I misspelled it, it's Sazon.  A Mexican seasoning, mine has MSG, annatto, cumin and coriander.  It adds a little something, but you can leave it out.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 4, 2014)

My wifey will not eat beef of any kind so our taco meat consists of 3 different types:

1) Ground Turkey which we simply add generous amounts of S&P, chili powder, cumin, garlic powder, and chopped onion.
2) Fish, either Tilapia or Mahi Mahi.  That is simple as well with just 3 ingredients: lime juice, garlic salt, and chili powder, sautéed in olive oil.
3) Pork, thin-sliced with just about the same spices/ingredients as we put into our ground turkey.

The condiments are the usual taco fare: shredded sharp cheddar, chopped romaine or kale, chopped tomatoes, avocado slices and generous amounts of Cholula or Tabasco Jalapeno hot sauce over the top.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> My wifey will not eat beef of any kind ...




I do not like it either.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2014)

*What about Carne Asada?*

In a blend or food processor combine until smooth:

Juice of- 1 lime, 1 lemon, 1 orange (or 1/2 C. OJ)
2 Tbsp. Chili powder
1 1/2 Tbsp. dried Oregano
2 Tbsp. ground Cumin
1 1/2 tsp. crushed Coriander seeds
5 Garlic cloves, roughly chopped
1/4 C. Soy sauce
2 Jalapenos, sliced
1 Medium onion, diced

Pour into a large zip-top bag, along with 4 lbs. of Flank Steak (or Chicken or Pork, or combo of all).
Marinade for 36-72 hours
Grill/broil to desired doneness

This meat makes for a terrific Taco Salad using Salsa as a dressing


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 4, 2014)

I used some taco meat in the enchilladas I made tonight.  Yum!

I also use it as a base for chili or with a side of mac & cheese.  With the mac & cheese, I don't mix them together because then the flavors end up blurred.  It's much nicer with some of each in the bowl to mix as you go.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2014)

We had taco salads for lunch again today, bought lettuce.  I really like this meat mixture.  I have very little left!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 5, 2014)

Dawg, that sounds really good.  I could go for that in tacos, burritos, taco salads....or nibble at it plain like you did.    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 5, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> We had taco salads for lunch again today, bought lettuce.  I really like this meat mixture.  I have very little left!



I like mine too.  I usually make it twice a month.  Can't get enough!

I use a taco spice packet, but instead of water, I just add a can of petite diced tomatoes, and sometimes another can of Rotel too.

I include a whole diced onion to extend the mixture, simmering it in water with the crumbled ground meat on top.  This helps to get rid of the extra fat when I drain the meat and onion mixture.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2014)

Cooking flank steak in a Mexican inspired broth, shredding and using it in place of ground beef for taco meat works well. For extra texture and a little different flavor, pan fry it like Cuban vaca frita first.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2014)

Some great ideas here!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, Dawg.  I might just have to make taco meat three (!) times a month.  Hmmm, maybe I can cut out a few things from my grocery list!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 6, 2014)

I  would like to be able to make slow cooked taco meat, the kind that roadside stands or drive ins make. Stringy and authentic tasting.  Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells.  I was once working in a couples home who had an elderly mexican maid cook who cooked up the meat beforehand and fried up the taco tortillas for them for lunch.  My mouth was watering and I was so envious of them.  To them it was just another meal for lunch.

I wonder if I would  know how to cook genuine slow cooked taco meat and do the oil fried taco shells, but I keep telling myself to try.  I don't even know where to start, but slow cooking the seasoned meat all day is how they do it.  As for oil frying the tortillas and folding them, I  suppose I could get that part learned.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2014)

When I lived in Texas, I worked for a short time in a Mexican cafe. The owner's name was Mama Guadelupe. It had a dirt floor and all her customers were Mexicans and Indians from Mexico. Most of them couldn't speak English. I learned what real Mexican food is from her. And she was a really good cook. She made enchiladas to die for. Every night she would ask me what I wanted for supper. It was always the same. Just some fried corn tortillas. Nothing in them. Every so often, about twice a year I will buy a package and fry them in butter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2014)

When you get towards the bottom of a batch of taco meat, where you have more sauce than meat, try poaching a couple of eggs in the sauce.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2014)

Caslon said:


> I  would like to be able to make slow cooked taco meat, the kind that roadside stands or drive ins make. Stringy and authentic tasting.  Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells.  I was once working in a couples home who had an elderly mexican maid cook who cooked up the meat beforehand and fried up the taco tortillas for them for lunch.  My mouth was watering and I was so envious of them.  To them it was just another meal for lunch.
> 
> I wonder if I would  know how to cook genuine slow cooked taco meat and do the oil fried taco shells, but I keep telling myself to try.  I don't even know where to start, but slow cooking the seasoned meat all day is how they do it.  As for oil frying the tortillas and folding them, I  suppose I could get that part learned.


You could try them in the oven:

How To Make Hard Taco Shells In Your Oven, Plus . . . A Recipe For Baked Tacos! | One Good Thing by Jillee

Or to fry them:

Hard Taco Shells Recipe - Allrecipes.com

To make the tacos from scratch:

Homemade Corn Tortillas & Homemade Tortilla Chips


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2014)

Caslon said:


> I  would like to be able to make slow cooked taco meat, the kind that roadside stands or drive ins make. Stringy and authentic tasting.  Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells.  I was once working in a couples home who had an elderly mexican maid cook who cooked up the meat beforehand and fried up the taco tortillas for them for lunch.  My mouth was watering and I was so envious of them.  To them it was just another meal for lunch.
> 
> I wonder if I would  know how to cook genuine slow cooked taco meat and do the oil fried taco shells, but I keep telling myself to try.  I don't even know where to start, but slow cooking the seasoned meat all day is how they do it.  As for oil frying the tortillas and folding them, I  suppose I could get that part learned.



If you have a slow cooker, you can use that to make taco fillings. Rick Bayless has great recipes for all kinds of Mexican food: http://www.rickbayless.com/recipes-from-chef-rick-bayless/


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 6, 2014)

Caslon said: "Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells."

We have fried up corn tortillas for many years.  My Dad used a deep fryer by folding them up and dipping them in the oil with ice tongs.  We found we could fry them up with only about a half-inch of oil in our cast iron frying pan with the same tongs but carefully turning them over rather than folding them up.  We like them fried just enough to still fold them up without them becoming brittle.  SAFETY WARNING! If doing this on any stove, especially gas, be very careful as hot oil ignites easily.  Ban any children from the kitchen when performing this task. Heat control is of the essence.  ALWAYS TEND TO HOT OIL ON THE STOVE - NEVER LEAVE IT FOR A MOMENT!! Have an old towel nearby to smother any fire.  If done carefully......The best tasting tacos ever, especially if the corn tortillas are home-made.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 6, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Caslon said: "Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells."
> 
> We have fried up corn tortillas for many years. My Dad used a deep fryer by folding them up and dipping them in the oil with ice tongs. We found we could fry them up with only about a half-inch of oil in our cast iron frying pan with the same tongs but carefully turning them over rather than folding them up. ...


 
My Dad did the same thing.
A few years ago, after moving here to the middle of the desert, I tried this again with the beautiful handmade tortillas in Southern AZ... no the same as Dad's.

...but you've all inspried me... lunch today was soft tacos



DH's plate



My plate with the Avo on it

(edit-forgot, homemade pico there too, yum)


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been eating tacos all my life. Favorite meats are either shredded chuck roast or pork butt, but the kind we used to make when I greased my first skillet were, like yours, ground beef and smushed beans. I still make them like that sometimes.
Tell me about your epazote. When both it and I are in the Mexican Grocery at the same time I freeze whole leaves or twigs. Cook with beans and fish them out at the end like bay leaves.  Guessing you're adding chopped leaves to the skillet early, like oregano?


PS I looked up smushed and it is a word, and it means what we mean by it, but don't look it up in your urban dictionary.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2014)

skilletlicker said:


> I've been eating tacos all my life. Favorite meats are either shredded chuck roast or pork butt, but the kind we used to make when I greased my first skillet were, like yours, ground beef and smushed beans. I still make them like that sometimes.
> 
> Tell me about your epazote. When both it and I are in the Mexican Grocery at the same time I freeze whole leaves or twigs. Cook with beans and fish them out at the end like bay leaves.  Guessing you're adding chopped leaves to the skillet early, like oregano?
> 
> ...




LOL!  As I said, it's not authentic, it just tasted good.  We are frequent visitors to Mexico, and also have many excellent Mexican restaurants where we live, so I'm no stranger to the good stuff!

I use epazote from Penzey's, it's dried and finely chopped, but I really like it in chili and bean dishes.  I add it after browning the beef and just leave it in.

And now I'm off to look up what smushed means in the urban dictionary!

Edit:  Oh dear.  Well, I've been using "smushed" as a cooking term long before Urban Dictionary appeared.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 6, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> ...
> I use epazote from Penzey's, it's dried and finely chopped, but I really like it in chili and bean dishes. I add it after browning the beef and just leave it in...


 
In Chili you say? Hmmm, more details please? This sounds interesting and how spendy is this spice you speak of from Penzey's?  We have a store about 30 miles from here...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> In Chili you say? Hmmm, more details please? This sounds interesting and how spendy is this spice you speak of from Penzey's?  We have a store about 30 miles from here...




Epazote is cheap.  Supposedly it takes away the, um, possible after effects of bean dishes.  It's called the "bean herb" in several cultures.  I find it to be a nice addition.  You are lucky to have a Penzey's that close, K-Girl, we have many Penzeys fans here on DC!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 6, 2014)

so, @dawgluver does epazote impart any different flavor to the dish? 
I just watched an episode of Julia Childs Master Chefs on our local PBS station with Rick Bayless and he had made so sort of dish using the same fresh herb... LOVE Penzey, my Mother discovered it not long at after we moved here, I had never heard of them, being as there is now in Honolulu.
OH, I hope that I'm not hijacking this thread? SO SORRY, not sure who the OP is... 
Now, back to your regular programming...


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> In Chili you say? Hmmm, more details please? This sounds interesting and how spendy is this spice you speak of from Penzey's?  We have a store about 30 miles from here...



Spendy and cheap are relative terms depending on the wallet of the beholder, so to speak. Here is a link to Penzeys online price list. Penzeys online price list. Type Epazote in the search box and press enter.
1/8 ounce for $3.45, $5.15 per ounce or $24.29 for 8 ounces is too much for me, but I'm poor and cheap both. Fortunately for me and I bet for you in Arizona there is a Mexican market nearby. I don't remember the price because it really is cheap. Its sold in a bunch like collard greens or whatever they sell in Hawaii in bunches like collard greens or epazote.  Probably less than 2 bucks a bunch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 6, 2014)

*Oh, okay...*

@skilletlicker, I never thought about that, sure I would imagine I should be able to find that here, what being so close to Mexico and all.
BTW, @dawgluver, it is yourself who is the OP of this thread...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2014)

Epazote is pretty easy to grow in warmer climates.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @skilletlicker, I never thought about that, sure I would imagine I should be able to find that here, what being so close to Mexico and all.
> BTW, @dawgluver, it is yourself who is the OP of this thread...




Yes.  Yes I am!

Dried epazote weighs almost nothing.  An ounce yields a big bag.  Hard to describe the flavor.  Since I have it, I add it to anything  with beans.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 6, 2014)

I do the same as chiklitmanfan. I fry corn tortillas in just a little bit of oil, half inch or so, and pull them out when they're still pliable. I don't like them fried crispy, because then they are harder to open to fill with goodies. 

As far back as I can remember, my dad made tacos for us every Friday night. It was us kids' favorite night of the week. 

I love tacos just about any way...with chicken, gr. beef, shredded beef, fish...but I think my fave is very simple. Pulled pork with a little cumin, lettuce and salsa. Often some avocado. No cheese on mine, and never store bought taco shells.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My Dad did the same thing.
> A few years ago, after moving here to the middle of the desert, I tried this again with the beautiful handmade tortillas in Southern AZ... no the same as Dad's.
> 
> ...but you've all inspried me... lunch today was soft tacos
> ...


 
Looks great, kgirl!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks cheryl j, i love the fresh tortillas here in AZ, I think my Dad who loved anything Spanish/Mexican taught me to try all types of foods, my Mother, meh, not so much, she wasn't so much a cook... my sister likes to come to our house just to EAT!  If we go to her house, she begs me to make her this or that... she tells her 'at the moment boyfriend' oh, my sister makes this good or that, you have to try it... but that was the mantra in our house, "try it"


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2014)

Caslon said:


> I  would like to be able to make slow cooked taco meat, the kind that roadside stands or drive ins make. Stringy and authentic tasting.  Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells.  I was once working in a couples home who had an elderly mexican maid cook who cooked up the meat beforehand and fried up the taco tortillas for them for lunch.  My mouth was watering and I was so envious of them.  To them it was just another meal for lunch.
> 
> I wonder if I would  know how to cook genuine slow cooked taco meat and do the oil fried taco shells, but I keep telling myself to try.  I don't even know where to start, but slow cooking the seasoned meat all day is how they do it. * As for oil frying the tortillas and folding them, I  suppose I could get that part learned.*



Caslon, once you master how to cook your own taco shells you'll never go back to those brittle nasty shells in a box.

Here's how Mama taught me. Have all your taco fixin's ready to go. I buy the super size yellow corn tortillas.
In your *largest* skillet, pour in about an inch of veg. oil, and get it hot on med heat. With *tongs*,  lay a tortilla into the oil just to wet it, and quickly turn it over,  wetting the other side. With the tongs, quickly flop one side over the other forming the  "taco" shape.  Lightly fry on each side.  I can get three of them into  my largest skillet, with round edges facing outward.  Don't cook them  too much because the seam will crack if you do. Drain them on paper  towels, and fill all three of them with all the fixin's, then begin on  the next three.  They must be eaten right away, so while hubby is  eating, I cook mine.  It takes some practice to do this, but it is  SOOOOOOO worth it. I repeat, those hard boxed shells are nasty.  
Let me know if you try it......you won't be sorry.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 7, 2014)

I used up the last batch of taco meat in the enchilladas, so I'm making another batch today.

I didn't like the tortillas I used, so I'm just going to layer a few on the bottom and make it like a flat enchillada casserole.  

I'll have to go back to WalMart next week to pick up a prescription, so I'll get some small flour tortillas and more refried beans and enchillada sauce.  I really liked the filling of the last batch I made, so I want to try it with flour tortillas.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I used up the last batch of taco meat in the enchilladas, so I'm making another batch today.
> 
> I didn't like the tortillas I used, so I'm just going to layer a few on the bottom and make it like a flat enchillada casserole.
> 
> I'll have to go back to WalMart next week to pick up a prescription, so I'll get some small flour tortillas and more refried beans and enchillada sauce.  I really liked the filling of the last batch I made, so I want to try it with flour tortillas.



Zhizara,

Have you ever tried freezing them after they are filled?  I think it might be a good option for us single folks.

Burrito Vlog Transcript | Life As Mom

How I Make Burritos to Freeze — Freezer Friendly from Jessica Fisher | The Kitchn


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Caslon, once you master how to cook your own taco shells you'll never go back to those brittle nasty shells in a box.
> 
> Here's how Mama taught me. Have all your taco fixin's ready to go. I buy the super size yellow corn tortillas.
> In your *largest* skillet, pour in about an inch of veg. oil, and get it hot on med heat. With *tongs*,  lay a tortilla into the oil just to wet it, and quickly turn it over,  wetting the other side. With the tongs, quickly flop one side over the other forming the  "taco" shape.  Lightly fry on each side.  I can get three of them into  my largest skillet, with round edges facing outward.  Don't cook them  too much because the seam will crack if you do. Drain them on paper  towels, and fill all three of them with all the fixin's, then begin on  the next three.  They must be eaten right away, so while hubby is  eating, I cook mine.  It takes some practice to do this, but it is  SOOOOOOO worth it. I repeat, those hard boxed shells are nasty.
> Let me know if you try it......you won't be sorry.


I will have to try this. I thought you had to make the tortillas yourself. The last few times I have bought the shells in the box, they have been stale and horrible. I hope I can find the soft corn tortillas here (without a whackload of weird chemicals).


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I will have to try this. I thought you had to make the tortillas yourself. The last few times I have bought the shells in the box, they have been stale and horrible. I hope I can find the soft corn tortillas here (without a whackload of weird chemicals).




I just bought a package of Mission brand soft corn tortillas.  They have a bunch of different kinds, some "all natural". We have a big Hispanic population here, and all the grocery stores have a decent selection of Mexican ingredients.  I'm looking forward to experimenting with them!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2014)

Kayelle, you explained the tortilla frying technique perfectly.  

To those of you wanting to try this, here's another little hint....to test your oil and see if it's hot enough, dip a bit of the rim of the tortilla into the hot oil.  If it immediately bubbles and sizzles, the oil is perfect and ready to fry your tortillas. 

And yes....I agree that those boxed taco shells ARE nasty.  IMO


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, Cheryl and that's a good tip! 

They are my favorite too Dawg. I like the Super Size, piggy that I am. 

They fry up beautifully.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2014)

Another one here for Mission corn - have 1/2 package in the fridge now, need to buy more soon.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 7, 2014)

Can you still get the Mission tortillas in the refrigerated case? None of our Local groceries carry them anymore.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Can you still get the Mission tortillas in the refrigerated case? None of our Local groceries carry them anymore.



Try here Craig....

Contact :: About :: Mission Foodservice


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Caslon, once you master how to cook your own taco shells you'll never go back to those brittle nasty shells in a box.
> 
> Here's how Mama taught me. Have all your taco fixin's ready to go. I buy the super size yellow corn tortillas.
> In your *largest* skillet, pour in about an inch of veg. oil, and get it hot on med heat. With *tongs*,  lay a tortilla into the oil just to wet it, and quickly turn it over,  wetting the other side. With the tongs, quickly flop one side over the other forming the  "taco" shape.  Lightly fry on each side.  I can get three of them into  my largest skillet, with round edges facing outward.  Don't cook them  too much because the seam will crack if you do. Drain them on paper  towels, and fill all three of them with all the fixin's, then begin on  the next three.  They must be eaten right away, so while hubby is  eating, I cook mine.  It takes some practice to do this, but it is  SOOOOOOO worth it. I repeat, those hard boxed shells are nasty.
> Let me know if you try it......you won't be sorry.




Brilliant, Kayelle!  I will be trying this!

Craig, ours sit out on the shelves.  No refrigeration needed, and the package I got states it's good till the end of September.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> ...With the tongs, quickly flop one side over the other forming the  "taco" shape.  Lightly fry on each side...




Kayelle, if you do this, doesn't the folded tortilla fry in a 'closed' shape?  Then if you pry it open to fill it, it breaks?  Or do you take it out of the oil before it gets brittle?


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2014)

Andy, I like them soft, so I take them out of the oil while they're still pliable. 

My daughters like them more on the crispy side though, so I hold the folded tortillas open with the tongs, fry one side, then flip them over and fry the other till it's as crispy as they like them, while still using the tongs to hold them open. Plenty large enough opening to fill them that way.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, if you do this, doesn't the folded tortilla fry in a 'closed' shape?  Then if you pry it open to fill it, it breaks?  Or do you take it out of the oil before it gets brittle?



Yes, if you try and fry it too much the seam will break when you fill it.You don't want them brittle. The point is to not pry it open. I scoop the meat into it gently and it works fine with the rest of the goodies to follow.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Andy, I like them soft, so I take them out of the oil while they're still pliable.
> 
> My daughters like them more on the crispy side though, so I hold the folded tortillas open with the tongs, fry one side, then flip them over and fry the other till it's as crispy as they like them, while still using the tongs to hold them open. Plenty large enough opening to fill them that way.



I know your kids are also grown and gone now like mine, but it must have taken you ages to hold all those tortilla's open one at a time. I had boys who could eat a dozen at a sitting.

You're a better Mom than me Cheryl. My kids only got them Mom's way.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 7, 2014)

*Back to the meat part*



Caslon said:


> *I  would like to be able to make slow cooked taco meat, the kind that roadside stands or drive ins make. Stringy and authentic tasting.*  Then I'd like to learn to oil fry the taco shells.  I was once working in a couples home who had an elderly mexican maid cook who cooked up the meat beforehand and fried up the taco tortillas for them for lunch.  My mouth was watering and I was so envious of them.  To them it was just another meal for lunch.
> 
> *I wonder if I would  know how to cook genuine slow cooked taco meat* and do the oil fried taco shells, but I keep telling myself to try.  *I don't even know where to start, but slow cooking the seasoned meat all day is how they do it.*  As for oil frying the tortillas and folding them, I  suppose I could get that part learned.


Did the meat part of your question get answered. You can put about anything inside a corn tortilla and call it a taco, and a lot of it is great eating, and there's no one authentic taco meat. You're saying saying *stringy* and *slow cooked* so I'm thinking *shredded* and *braised*. Easy-Peasy.

The hardest part is starting with the right cut of meat. Use bone in chuck roast or pork butt. Chuck is from the beef shoulder. Butt isn't the pig's backside. It's the best part of his shoulder.

Put it in some liquid, bring it to a boil, then turn down the heat enough to just barely bubble. Cook that way (simmer) for at least 2 hours, probably longer until the meat wants to fall off the bone when you lift it up.

That's all it takes to make wonderfully tasty stringy taco, tamale, stew, hash, omelet, you get the picture meat.

But wait, there's more!...but all of it is optional.


If you want to you can brown the meat first to make it even better. Heat some fat in a heavy frying pan. The fat could be anything, bacon grease, vegetable oil or pork fat you peeled off the top of refrigerated leftovers the last time you did this. Rub some salt into the outside of your big hunk of meat and put in in the hot fat. Every few minutes roll her a bit till she's brown all over. Take the meat out, pour off the fat and save it for later, deglaze the pan, that is, put a little water or other liquid in the pot and scrape the stuck bits (fond) off the bottom with a wooden spoon and add them to the pot with the meat.

If you want to speed things up a bit you could first cut your big hunk of meat into roughly two inch pieces. If you decide to brown the pieces do it in batches so there's some room between them in the frying pan. When you simmer the smaller pieces check them more often because if the meat overcooks it gets mushy and looses flavor.

If you put your big browned hunk of meat in a pot with only enough liquid to go maybe half way up, put on the lid and cook it in the oven at 325F or so. Say you braised it and charge twice as much. The meat that wasn't submerged will brown some more and taste better. What started out as water is now sauce and since it is less diluted it tastes better too.

After the meat is brown but before you deglaze you can improve the sauce even more with some veggies. For anything Mexican I like onions, garlic, and poblano peppers. Pour off and reserve all but a tablespoon or so of fat and add your chopped vegetables. Cook and stir on med. high til the peppers soften a bit and add to the meat pot. Cooking the veggies aka mire poix, soffritto or softrito, depending on your hat, should have deglazed the pan but if not then do that too.

Add spices and chiles. I usually settle for cumin and ancho chiles for beef or guajillo chiles for pork, but you can use whatever you like. I don't get into  arguments about it but, by chiles I mean dried peppers. Store bought chile powders are blends of ground chiles and spices. You can grind whole chiles yourself in a spice/coffee grinder and add them to the sofrito. Toast them and take out the seeds first if you want. You could also drop the whole chiles into the braising liquid for a little while then fish them out, remove stem and seeds, puree in blender and return to the pot.

If you want to you can add some big hunks of veggies to the liquid at the beginning of cooking in which case you'll toss them out at the end because they'll have given all they've got to the sauce. Or you can add them about 45 minutes before the meat is done and eat them with your meal. The vegetables in the sofrito will have pretty much disappeared into the sauce.

Make a lot more of this stuff than you need because you won't be able to resist eating a lot of it as soon as the meat is done but, what you want to do is save a bunch of meat and put that sauce in the refrigerator overnight. In the morning take the fat off the top and save it for whatever's next. Now that sauce is liquid gold. Whatever you do with it will be spectacular. 

Lots more can and has been said on the subject. Shelf-loads of books have been written. This ought to get you started though. You can also grill and pan sear taco meat but use different cuts for that. Save the good stuff like shoulders, shanks (ankles), tails, and short ribs for braising.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 7, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Brilliant, Kayelle!  I will be trying this!
> 
> Craig, ours sit out on the shelves.  No refrigeration needed, and the package I got states it's good till the end of September.



That is just it, the refrigerated ones didn't have the preservatives to be shelf stable. They taste fresher.

Thanks GG!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2014)

CraigC said:


> That is just it, the refrigerated ones didn't have the preservatives to be shelf stable. They taste fresher.
> 
> Thanks GG!



Where we live, tortilla's are delivered daily along with bread. I can see it being an issue in other parts though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I know your kids are also grown and gone now like mine, but *it must have taken you ages to hold all those tortilla's open one at a time. *I had boys who could eat a dozen at a sitting.
> 
> You're a better Mom than me Cheryl. My kids only got them Mom's way.


 
If all we were having was tacos, it would have!  When we did our 'Mexican night' feasts, which was often, we'd have chile relleno casserole, refried beans, Spanish rice, and jalapeno cheddar corn bread alongside.    If you're doing just multiple tacos, yeah....that may not be the way to go. Hmmm....now I'm having cravings....


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 7, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Zhizara,
> 
> Have you ever tried freezing them after they are filled?  I think it might be a good option for us single folks.



Thanks, Aunt Bea.  

I hadn't made enchiladas in recent memory, but my experience with burritos is that they just don't reheat well.  

I freeze taco meat and use that to make individual dishes.

I made a nice big batch this morning.  I had a couple of crispy shelled tacos for lunch, and I have a small square of mac & cheese that I'll use for a taco mac dinner.

The rest will be repackaged and frozen for later.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions regarding  slow cooked pulled beef taco meat.

I went to the store and bought a 1.60 lb. beef chuck top blade roast, very nice looking, needs no trimming.  Anyways, since I'm a newb at this, I think I might try this method. 

The original recipe calls for 3 lbs. I'm using half that weight. If I'm halving the ingredients, what should I do about the cooking time?  Halve that as well?  Not sure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2014)

The cooking time should not be changed.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Thanks for suggestions regarding  slow cooked pulled beef taco meat.
> 
> I went to the store and bought a 1.60 lb. beef chuck top blade roast, very nice looking, needs no trimming.  Anyways, since I'm a newb at this, I think I might try this method.
> 
> The original recipe calls for 3 lbs. I'm using half that weight. If I'm halving the ingredients, what should I do about the cooking time?  Halve that as well?  Not sure.



Normally, with a recipe like this, it would need the same cooking time for half that weight, but 5 hrs. seems like a very long time for 3 lbs of meat in the oven at 350 degrees. IMO, it should be ready in half that time. Here's where *your* cooking comes into play. 
Have fun!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 8, 2014)

She said 300F degrees, but noted.  So it would be 2.5 hours at 300F for a 1.6 lb chuck roast.  It's a test anyways, so not a big deal.  I'll be cooking it in the next week or so and will try and get back here with the results.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2014)

Caslon said:


> She said 300F degrees, but noted.  So it would be 2.5 hours at 300F for a 1.6 lb chuck roast.  It's a test anyways, so not a big deal.  I'll be cooking it in the next week or so and will try and get back here with the results.



If you're looking for pulled beef for tacos, use a meat thermometer to check.  At 195F it should be ready to shred.

Check it at 2.5 hours.  If it's fall apart tender, you're done.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry, I miss read  the temp. I would follow the crock pot option, if you have one.

It looks like a good recipe.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 9, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Thanks for suggestions regarding  slow cooked pulled beef taco meat.
> 
> I went to the store and bought a 1.60 lb. beef chuck top blade roast, very nice looking, needs no trimming.  Anyways, since I'm a newb at this, I think I might try this method.
> 
> The original recipe calls for 3 lbs. I'm using half that weight. If I'm halving the ingredients, what should I do about the cooking time?  Halve that as well?  Not sure.



Good job Caslon. That looks like a pretty good way to go. I'm guessing your hunk of meat is about the size of a dinner plate and about an inch thick. I'd expect it to be done a bit sooner than 5 hours, but it won't hurt much of it does go over a little. One thing about chuck roast or pork butt is, as you already know, there's a lot of connective tissue that breaks down with long slow cooking. In the foil pouch there's nowhere for that stuff to go so your meat isn't going to dry out much.  If you wanted to check it after 3 1/2 or 4 hours you could and just wrap it back up if it wasn't ready to shred everywhere but don't loose any of that liquid in the checking of it. By the way, even when it's done don't throw that liquid away. It'll have a lot of fat but under that fat is a sauce or gravy that would be worth the trouble and expense even if you threw the meat away.

Also don't be disappointed if you don't have any leftovers. Because when all that collagen breaks down inside the meat it looses solid mass. I'm not sure about chuck but I expect to lose about half the weight cooking a pork butt.

By the way, your cooking method is very traditional. In Mexico they might wrap it in banana leaves instead of foil. There's a conversation going on now in the Friday Night Delight thread about a similar Hawaiian treatment.

Enjoy


----------



## Caslon (Aug 9, 2014)

Package says "beef chuck top blade roast".  It looks a bit on the lean side, not as much fat as seen in her "beef chuck" roast picture.  I still gotta learn how to quickly fry up tortillas. I know, don't fry them up to too much that they won't fold.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2014)

This is truly TNT. Made it many times.

Texican Shredded Pork Recipe - Food.com


----------



## Caslon (Aug 11, 2014)

Follow up on cooking taco meat from posted recipe. Last night I went ahead with that recipe from that link I posted.  All went well with the prep, except i need a better garlic press. I drained the can of chiles a bit, but won't next time because even tho it looked soupy when cooked, after you pull it all apart, that liquid gets absorbed fully. For anyone making this recipe, and cutting the time in half because  the roast was half the weight, I found out that 2.5 hour at the 300F wasn't enough time. I put it back in for another hour for a total of 3.5 hours at 300F. Only then did the meat fall apart.  Perhaps it's because I used the denser leaner top blade chuck roast.

Anyways, I'm stoked I now know how to make drive thru mexican taco meat, except I don't have to put up with tacos from those places that are often over fried or drip a cup of oil out of them.  That recipe is soooo easy.  I'll use hot diced chiles next time for an extra kick...maybe a bit more chili powder too.  I might even try some chopped up jalapenos, but not sure if thats what people use. 

I bought a cheapo 10" ceramic fry pan from Walmart yesterday to fry up the shells.  I don't want to use my Calphalon non-stick at those high fry temps.  Anyways, I need to practice frying my taco shells.  I tend to fold them when they are fried too stiff.  Also, I'm going to try and use flour tortillas and put the meat inside, close it using toothpicks and pan frying them in oil.  Corn tortillas will fold with meat in them, but inevitably break at the seam before you can get them to the pan.  

I just made a packet of Knorrs Taco Rice (so so tasting) and will have some refried beans heated and ready to go. Then in a little while from now I'll try frying  corn tortillas again. The taco meat is in the oven on low heat.  I'm so pleased having now made authentic taco meat.  About the only thing I'm missing now are those foam serving containers used at drive thrus.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks *SOOOO* much for this report Caslon. It's really wonderful when folks take the time. 
About frying the corn tortilla's ........you said..." Anyways, I need to practice frying my taco shells.  I tend to fold them when they are fried too stiff."Re read my instructions again. You only wet both sides before folding. You'll get it !!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2014)

Caslon, I'm thrilled that you finally found a taco meat recipe that worked!  Keep working on those tortillas.   I plan to follow Kayelle's instructions to the letter, she knows from whence she speaks.  I would love to find a way to recycle those styrofoam containers, wish we could send them to you!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 11, 2014)

My last batch of leftover taco meat was transformed into chili, which was again transformed into chili dogs for dinner.  

My chili dogs consists of a pack of hot dogs cut into chunks and cooked in a pot of simmering chili.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 11, 2014)

I can see that....taco meat into topping for chili cheese hot dogs.  I gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 12, 2014)

My version is more like beanie weenie, with chunks of hot dogs cooked in the chili, but the chili could be used on traditional hot dogs as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2014)

Caslon said:


> For anyone making this recipe, and cutting the time in half because  the roast was half the weight, I found out that 2.5 hour at the 300F wasn't enough time. I put it back in for another hour for a total of 3.5 hours at 300F. Only then did the meat fall apart.  Perhaps it's because I used the denser leaner top blade chuck roast.
> ...
> I just made a packet of Knorrs Taco Rice (so so tasting) and will have some refried beans heated and ready to go. Then in a little while from now I'll try frying  corn tortillas again. The taco meat is in the oven on low heat.  I'm so pleased having now made authentic taco meat.  About the only thing I'm missing now are those foam serving containers used at drive thrus.



So glad you were able to make what you wanted  I just wanted to mention that the reason you don't cut down on cooking time for a smaller piece of meat is that it still takes the same amount of time to bring the meat up to the temperature where it shreds easily. 

Also, here's a tip for easy Mexican rice: make regular rice on the stove top but replace 1/2 cup of the water with your favorite salsa. And, I think of refried beans like I do pasta - good, but kind of bland on its own. I add lime juice and salsa to it, and sometimes top it with some cheese. Yummy!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 23, 2014)

I had a lot of trouble with my frying the taco shells, to the point where it ruined the taco meat dinner I successfully made.  First off I wanna say that the regular Mission tortillas are way thicker than mexican drive thru restaurants use. They fry up more like pita bread than authentic taco shells. They also kept coming out too brown.  I discovered *this site* that may explain why.   That site no doubt shows why the inside of the folded shell stayed too soft while the outside burned. I was frying them at around 350F which is what some sites say to do.  Anyways, I'm SURE that the tortillas mexican joints use aren't as thick as Mission's regular tortillas. Those things fry up like pillows!  I had a hard time tasting the taco meat! I took a hint about poking small holes in the tortillas before frying to lessen them billowing up during frying, it only helped a little.

I couldn't find any at my store, but Mission does make extra thin tortillas. I'll buy some and practice with those before I make my next batch of taco meat. I'll definitely lower the cooking oil temp.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2014)

Good to know, Caslon.  Sorry for your experience.  I got the extra thin Mission corn tortillas, and thought I'd made a mistake.  Now I'm glad I got them.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2014)

Caslon said:


> I had a lot of trouble with my frying the taco shells, to the point where it ruined the taco meat dinner I successfully made.  First off I wanna say that the regular Mission tortillas are way thicker than mexican drive thru restaurants use. They fry up more like pita bread than authentic taco shells. They also kept coming out too brown.  I discovered *this site* that may explain why.   That site no doubt shows why the inside of the folded shell stayed too soft while the outside burned. I was frying them at around 350F which is what some sites say to do.  Anyways, I'm SURE that the tortillas mexican joints use aren't as thick as Mission's regular tortillas. Those things fry up like pillows!  I had a hard time tasting the taco meat! I took a hint about poking small holes in the tortillas before frying to lessen them billowing up during frying, it only helped a little.
> 
> I couldn't find any at my store, but Mission does make extra thin tortillas. I'll buy some and practice with those before I make my next batch of taco meat. I'll definitely lower the cooking oil temp.



I'm sure sorry you had trouble Caslon! 

Your oil was either way too hot or you cooked them too long (probably both) for them to turn out like you described. You shouldn't be looking to brown them, as you don't want them crisp, or the seam will break when filling them. They will be nothing like Taco Bell. When you say they puffed up like pita bread pillows it leads me to the question..are you sure you used the yellow corn Mission tortilla's and not the flour? 

If I knew how to make a youtube video for you, I would. 
Keep at it... and refer back to page 4, post #33


----------

